# Team RDC raced this weekend and did pretty good...



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

We raced this past weekend and had a great time. I raced the 500 with the recently rebuilt tranny and it did a great job for me, I raced the 500 in the 0-500 class taking 1st, and again in the 501 to 700 class taking a very close second to a 650 Outlander and then I raced the 850 in the 701+ class and took 3rd. It seems that of all the prizes, our team and the Wild Boar Canadian team took 8 of the 9 prizes. Wild Boar took home 4 of the 9 prizes, 1 to Jay, 2 to Keith and 1 to Bryan, great job guys. Team Rubberdown took home 4 prizes as well, Paul Devitt, owner of RDC and team captain (thats me  ) took home 3 prizes himself, and Al took home a prize as well, Yes as far as I'm concerned, Al is a member of my team. We had a lot of fun and my old 500 did more runs in that pit than any other machine there, as one of my buddies from Wild Boar said, we didnt drive all that way for nothing, so I rode the crap out of that little 500 and she did me proud!

Heres some videos off the camera from the races this weekend in Minden, I'm having trouble getting the videos from our video camera though, I'll keep trying....pictures to follow soon.



Mrs Rubberdown here,






Jay on his 800???? Gade and Scott on his new 850 XP,






Lefty on his 800 outty,






Me on the 850, my wife on the RZR and Scott on the red 850,


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

awsome videos and congrates on all the prizes. keep up the winning:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome! congrats! :rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats man!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Wicked job man!! Congrats on the wins, m glad ya had no probs with the 500. That thing is a mean a** machine.:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet pics!


----------

